# Second Time ACS assessment



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Dear Experts,

I apply the seond time ACS assessment to add my last 5 months experience with my existing experience of 7 years 9 Months. Howver, when I login in my ACS application following messsage shown

Skills Assessment Status

Awaiting Documents

A Request for extra documents or information has been sent to your email address. Please check your email for further details.


But I haven't get any mail from them for any documents request. What should I do? At the same time, I am still working with my same employer correspondig to my last ACS assessment which was done or assessment completed at august,2014, then what document they need ...very confusing situation.

Hope seniors can guide/reply based on their experiance.

Thanks


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

You dont need a new assessment if you are working with the same company with same roles and responsibilites & can claim points for unassessed period.
You could have just used the 1st assessment since you are in the same org.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

GinjaNINJA said:


> You dont need a new assessment if you are working with the same company with same roles and responsibilites & can claim points for unassessed period.
> You could have just used the 1st assessment since you are in the same org.


Thanks for your reply.

But before I apply to a new application, I mail to my previous CO in ACS and s/he reply the following:-


If you would like to have additional documentation assessed you will need to lodge a new application online through linking to an earlier application and supply updated employer reference letters to reflect the dates you are currently working until.



After getting the above reply, I reapply again for add the last 5 months exp to get the 15 points for ACS assessment otherwise $500 is very large amount for me. At the same time, I can't submit my EOI only for this assessment outcome.

Very confusing situation....


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

amar_klanti said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> But before I apply to a new application, I mail to my previous CO in ACS and s/he reply the following:-
> 
> ...


Thats a very generic response they give. 

think yourself why would you need a new assessment. Its simple you are in the same company with same roles and responsibilties you dont need a new assessment(if you change a company then I would say YES you will need a new assessment).

You can include unassessed period in EOI and claim points for that too.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

GinjaNINJA said:


> Thats a very generic response they give.
> 
> think yourself why would you need a new assessment. Its simple you are in the same company with same roles and responsibilties you dont need a new assessment(if you change a company then I would say YES you will need a new assessment).
> 
> You can include unassessed period in EOI and claim points for that too.


Dear GinhaNINJA,


Sorry brother to bother you again...

are you sure, I can do that!!!??? if it is not necessary then I can apply my EOI before 2 months head.

I am only waiting for latest assessment report to submit my EOI. I also think the way you think but I not sure whether CO will latest "to date" assessment which will I mention in my EOI..

Thanks Again for ur help.


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

I am 100% sure you can do that since you are in the same company after previous assessment too.
If I were wrong members on this forum would have stopped me & rectified me. Everyone reads the posts.
You can go ahead and lodge your EOI with the assessment you have in hand.
Claim work points only after the SKILLED DATE mentioned in the letter till current date.
Everything before SKILLED DATE is to be marked non-relevant since its unskilled(cannot claim work points for this period).


----------



## hasanab243 (Feb 27, 2014)

GinjaNINJA said:


> I am 100% sure you can do that since you are in the same company after previous assessment too.
> If I were wrong members on this forum would have stopped me & rectified me. Everyone reads the posts.
> You can go ahead and lodge your EOI with the assessment you have in hand.
> Claim work points only after the SKILLED DATE mentioned in the letter till current date.
> Everything before SKILLED DATE is to be marked non-relevant since its unskilled(cannot claim work points for this period).


Hi GInjaNinza

you said you can show post assessment work exp also if you have been working with the same company. did this thing has mention on immi website officially ?


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

amar_klanti said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I apply the seond time ACS assessment to add my last 5 months experience with my existing experience of 7 years 9 Months. Howver, when I login in my ACS application following messsage shown
> 
> ...



Got the mail from ACS as follows:-


I have updated the systems and your status would have changed to state “with assessor”.
No documents are required.

So basically it was a confussion from their side and learn one thing from it, always mail to corresponding service provider to get the quick respone... don't hegitate to mail


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi, anyone able to submit application 2nd time.?
coud u pls answer below qs

1. is it mandatory to have "notarized DATE" mentioned on notarized copies?, the notary officer did not mention/print.
I think in ACS guidelines, it says date shud be there. Anybody got +ve asessment even if notarization DATE was not mentioned?
Note: not to be confused with original document print date

2. I have around 8.9 years of experience.
I have left my previous job in May 2015, and just joined new organization 2 days back. (July 2015) (was on sabbatical for 2 months)

For ACS assessment, I will be submitting all relevant documents for previous jobs.
But for new job (just 2 days duration), I will not be available to provide any documents apart from Offer Letter, as its just 2 days duration, no one will be able to provide me Service certificate or statutory declaration for just this short duration. Additionally I do not want my new employer to know about ACS.
Is it OK if I do not provide details of new job for ACS assessment? Will there be any impact on my ACS application, can they reject based on this?

3. I have to create an application, but I had already submitted one in past, so only option is "Linking to an earlier application".
When I linked my old application, I am not able to delete my old attachments (education and job related, they are in non-editable mode), in website it is clearly written "Each qualification should only be entered once – with one or more related attachments. Please do not duplicate qualification entries."

So how will I attach new documents for same qualifications and job details (I have got fresh notarization of all attachments, also there are more documents to be attched for same job)


Thanks in advance


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi guys,
I submitted my ACS today for 2nd time. 1stbtime last yr they did not consider my 4 years of current job, as they did not ask for extra doc, and I also didn't know that I have to submit extra docs.

Anyways, I want to let u guys, who will submit ACS for 2nd time, know the answers to the doubt's I had.
Keeda, a fellow member helped me in getting answers, also I have got official answers from ACS as well. Acc to them

1. No notarization date required in copies unless they are properly verified and notarized.

2. Whatever experience you want to get assessed, just send those docs, ACS will not bother if u do not want to get a particular job/period to be assessed.

3. Most important, you will not be able to delete old docs in ACS so just add new copies that you want to get assessed. In my case for last job, now I have old as well as new Statutory declaration.




nitmanit02 said:


> Hi All,
> Sorry, I have a lot of questions so consolidating in 1 message:
> 
> 1. is it mandatory to have "notarized DATE" mentioned on notarized copies?, the notary officer did not mention/print.
> ...


----------

